

FBI Drive for Encryption Backdoors is Déjà vu for Security Experts - araneae
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/09/fbi-backdoors/

======
jambo
>FBI’s general counsel Valerie Caproni told the New York Times that companies
“can promise strong encryption. They just need to figure out how they can
provide us plain text.”

Replace the second sentence with: "They just need to be lying." Doublespeak at
its finest.

------
zaphar
I don't get how this is even feasible? I mean maybe you can get some companies
to implement the backdoors and fulfill the requirements of the law while
simultaneously making themselves vulnerable to a whole new class of security
holes.

But that won't solve the FBI's problem. There is no way you will ever get GPG
or openssh to do this. And therefore no way you would possibly harm that Mob
Boss who will be using GPG not PGP or some other commercial encryption scheme.
The internet has already broken this for the FBI they need to adapt or live
with it.

~~~
tseabrooks
What the law would do is make everyone using an encryption tool (Such as
OpenSSH or GPG) a criminal... It's like the Eric Schmidt Quote:

" If you have something that you don't want anyone to know, maybe you
shouldn't be doing it in the first place. "

The laws that would arise would make anyone with a desire for REAL privacy an
immediate criminal. I don't use Twitter but if I did I'd tag this with #fail.

~~~
LiveTheDream
"There's no way to rule innocent men. The only power any government has is the
power to crack down on criminals. Well, when there aren't enough criminals,
one makes them. One declares so many things to be a crime that it becomes
impossible to live without breaking laws." \-- Ayn Rand, "Atlas Shrugged"

------
lhnz
What kind of security is offered by a service with a backdoor?

~~~
jerf
False.

------
fleitz
As long as the public are provided the keys and access to encrypted FBI
documents I think it's a great idea. It will vastly improve citizens ability
to help the FBI ensure compliance with state, federal, and constitutional
mandates. Also, stopping advocacy for such backdoors into citizens encryption
will help the FBI uphold the people's rights as outlined in the 4th amendment,
unfortunately no such protection exists for the Government in the
constitution.

------
pstuart
They should first be able to handle their own data before asking for favors:

[http://www.infoworld.com/d/developer-world/anatomy-it-
disast...](http://www.infoworld.com/d/developer-world/anatomy-it-disaster-how-
fbi-blew-it-243)

